# Hacking?



## Tania (Jun 23, 2017)

Ginger has been hacking a lot today and yesterday. She hacks a few times and then looks like she is bringing something up into her mouth and then swallowing it again.
No vets available today, so thought I would find out here first of any advice.
Could it be just something tickling her throat?
Could it be a flu?
Could it be kennel cough?
Could it be something else?

Advice please.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Tania said:


> Ginger has been hacking a lot today and yesterday. She hacks a few times and then looks like she is bringing something up into her mouth and then swallowing it again.
> No vets available today, so thought I would find out here first of any advice.
> Could it be just something tickling her throat?
> Could it be a flu?
> ...


Could be she has something stuck in her throat, could be kennel cough, could be flu (I think they can have these symptoms with flu). No way to tell over internet.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Could be kennel cough. I had a dog that I thought was trying to hack something up and it turned out kennel cough.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Kennel cough sounds like hacking or wretching. It could be the dog has something stuck in her throat or any of those other things. Since I don't know where you are I am not sure what to say other than check with your vet. There is a big outbreak of kennel cough going on in New Jersey (centered around agility trial dogs) and of course in other places there is the flu.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

It could also be damage to the trachea if the dog pulls when being led.

My friends dog had bad teeth and there was an infection in his tonsils from the teeth. I have had them just get a plain sore throat like a flu or cold.


----------



## Tania (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone. 
We have taken her to the vet several times now. 
She is doing ok. The doc said it might be an allergy to something, so we are trying to monitor when it happens v's where she is and what she is around at the time.

They did a full blood panel and found she had some kidney damage (not disease) from not drinking enough water. The vet said she has probably been like it for some time.... as in before she was rescued. 
We try to get her to drink, but she hardly does. We try putting water in her food.... putting strong smelling things like mince in her water... and as the vet directed syringe feeding her water.
Just wish there was a way to get her to LIKE water.
Happy to hear any suggestions.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tania said:


> Thanks everyone.
> We have taken her to the vet several times now.
> She is doing ok. The doc said it might be an allergy to something, so we are trying to monitor when it happens v's where she is and what she is around at the time.
> 
> ...



Poor babe
I hate water so I drink Purell favored water, wonder if I dog could do that, just a thought


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I know you said you put mince in her water and not sure how she liked that but perhaps adding a tiny bit of broth to her water? Not a lot since its salty but a tiny bit may help? And I think you also mentioned adding food to her water, that is a good idea to soak her kibble so she has to consume more water while she is eating. Hope you can find a good solution - that is hard to have a dog who just naturally doesn't drink enough.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Feed her canned food and add water to it too. This should be enough to give her what she needs per day.


----------

